# Food Safety News - 09/13/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 13, 2021)

*STOP3000: Raising awareness of foodborne illness with every step*
By News Desk on Sep 13, 2021 12:05 am
Food Safety Education Month During this year’s national Food Safety Education Month, STOP Foodborne Illness is asking their constituents and the public at large to increase awareness about foodborne illness and the fact that an estimated 3,000 people die every year from foodborne pathogens. STOP says that “everything we do, we do to STOP 3000... Continue Reading


*Public health officials investigating source of Salmonella infections in France*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 13, 2021 12:03 am
French authorities are investigating 50 Salmonella infections to see if they are related while they try to find a common source. The National Reference Center (CNR) for Salmonella at the Institut Pasteur has identified 50 cases of salmonellosis with very similar genetic characteristics since June. Sante publique France and the Directorate General for Food (DGAL)... Continue Reading


*Food firms in California, Illinois warned about lack of documents for imports*
By News Desk on Sep 13, 2021 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

